# Painting waxed pine cabinets



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

We've got a couple of waxed pine bedside cabinets that higher management was planning to sell but after trawling the Internet has asked me to paint. She's asked for a standard decent paint finish so no shabby chic, crazing or anything else fancy.... phew.

So to all the skilled painters out there can you please offer advice on the preparation techniques for doing this task and if I need specialist primers undercoats etc

All advice appreciated


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Remove as much of the wax as you can wiping it, on ones I did I sanded back and use tack rag to remove dust, using different grades of paper and finally steel wool. Then primed and painted with chalk paint


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

From this

Then you can see the table in this photo



Well the other half decided she didn't like the colour anymore - so I set about sanding it and refurbing it ( wish I had got more pics)

Spent several hours sanding and then used Chalk paint to wash it and paint the legs and then sealed with Clear Varnish to get this


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Some nice work there. Looks like I'm going to be busy sanding as these have some mouldings


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Give it a good clean. Most chalk paint will adhere to any surface. Waxes are used to stop the coffee rings marking the table


----------

